# Three foot skull stone mask



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

That is looking SWEET !!!


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

This is looking great! Sounds great as when your not using for a costume, you could use it for a prop.


----------

